# any need of changing subclass



## sandhu43 (Oct 14, 2014)

hello 
my name is Pawan, currently doing master of IT & I completed my first year of master. Now i want to do diploma in hospitality & management.

So, is there any need to change the subclass from 573 to 572 to get the diploma in hospitality & management ???. or how to get diploma in it..

I'm so confused. Please help me out 

thnkew


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

U can not change .immigration will cancel ur visa as I know .


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

If you want to change the level of qualification you are studying towards, you need to apply for a new student visa because your visa subclass will not be appropriate for your new course (or package of courses). For example, if you want to change from a Bachelor degree to a Certificate IV.


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

If you transfer to a course of study that is not eligible for streamlined visa processing and you have not been granted a new visa appropriate to your new course then your visa might be considered for cancellatio


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

If u hold ur current visa for 12months, u would not be consider for cancelation. U should ask immigration about this .i think u can change as u already finish 1y study .


----------

